# Best mascara/eyeliner for SENSITIVE eyes?!?



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

I have SUPER sensitive eyes!

I've been trying to find a product thats gentle but stays on!

I get occassional stys and I havent found any products that work with me

What is the best mascara AND eyeliner to use in my case!??!

Any feedback would be Amazinggg!

-Kassie*&lt;3*


----------



## janetgriselle (May 12, 2011)

I don't know how much you're willing to spend on mascara, but in my case, I use Blinc's mascara. I don't really have sensitive eyes, but I have really sensitive skin. What attracted me to Blinc was that it won the 2008 Best of Sephora award, and that its ingredients are supposed to be non-irritating. I didn't want any problems when I put on mascara because I have enough with going through different foundations haha. I know it's a lot to pay for mascara, but this stuff literally stays on all day long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P46017


----------



## janetgriselle (May 12, 2011)

As for eyeliner, are you talking liquid or pencil? or both?


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

Lol It sounds amazing!

&amp; I am soo willing to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for eyeliner, are you talking liquid or pencil? or both?


 I prefer pencil but if it will help me stay sty free, I AM OPEN TO ANYTHING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## magosienne (May 13, 2011)

Bourjois khol liners, Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners. That's what i use personally.

Stay away from Bourjois mascaras, crap ! L'Oreal voluminous is okay. I like Clinique's mascaras, YSL False Lashes for high end. You can also try organic mascaras, they are much softer on the eye, do you Couleur Caramel or Dr Hauschka?


----------



## janetgriselle (May 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Kassie3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I second the Urban Decay 24/7. I've gotten some really bad reactions to supposedly "hypoallergenic" Clinique. So I don't know, that's about the only high-end brand I exclusively stay away from haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 14, 2011)

I heard the new Physician's Formula mascara is great for sensitive eyes, it's the one that looks like a big green leaf (not the one with a little leaf on top, that one is crap). It's all organic and has been getting great reviews on so many blogs. Nouveau Cheap is one of my favorite blogs and here is G's review: http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2011/02/review-physicians-formula-organic-wear.html

She also recommends Physician's Formula for their new pencil eyeliners: http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2011/01/review-physicians-formula-shimmer.html

Now Physician's Formula tends to be kind of high priced for a drug store brand, but right here at Makeup Talk you can get a $5 off coupon for any product! (Print out several!) https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/116787/physicians-formula-sale-at-cvs

Now the story goes that there was this doctor whose wife was so sensitive to makeup she couldn't find any brand that she could wear, so this doctor decided to create his own cosmetics for sensitive women like his wife, that's the story behind Physician's Formula!


----------



## Irene21 (May 23, 2011)

No need for mascara or even eyeliner!

 

You can try eyelash extensions at $60 only. You get already get your mascara and liner in one. And have it for 2 months. I have mine for the past 2 years now and I dont have any regrets to trying it. You can call Yvette and her team at 4164108152 to book your consultation and appointment or check their website for actual photos. www.xtremelashcanada.com


----------



## ls820 (May 23, 2011)

i suggest you to try products with less harsh chemicals, some natural products--- 100% pure make their mascaras and eye liners out of fruit pigment.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 23, 2011)

Clinique creamshapers &amp; mascaras.


----------



## alyn123 (May 24, 2011)

I love the LancÃ´me Ã”scillation Intensity Mascara . It makes my lashes thick and does not smudge.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

My SIL was complaining about her sensitive eyes (allergies, constantly watering etc).  I recommended Laura Geller's I-Care eyeliner duo (I have 3 of the colors myself) and she loves them.  No more watery, itchy eyes.  Also, what worked great for her was Almay One Coat Nourishing Mascara.


----------



## AprilC (Jul 8, 2011)

My eyes have became very sensitive in the past couple of years. I used Great Lash for years and switched to Physicians Formula and I still have the same irritations, especially Red Eye! I guess all mascara work differently on each person. One I haven't tried, but just bought online is OcuSoft Mascara. All reviews were great and I'm hoping the same for myself. It's cheap too!


----------



## EmiliaBedelia (Jul 8, 2011)

I get eye stys a lot but I haven't in a couple years and I use Maybelline's Great Lash Mascara.


----------



## KaeceeLove (Jul 9, 2011)

i have sensative eyes too and I use MAC's Technakohl eyeline with no problem and loreal's beauty tubes mascara also.


----------



## DianaMUA (Jul 9, 2011)

Try Clinique High Impact mascara and MAC Smolder. Avoid any eye pencils/ khols with shimmer, better use wet eyeshadows.


----------



## Namie (Jul 24, 2012)

I spent ages searching forï»¿ a nice mascara for my sensitve eyes. I found one that's water resistant so it stays on better and doesn't smudge, with camomile and organic aloe vera in it. I got it from a website called 'nemki health'.


----------



## lorega (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kassie3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have SUPER sensitive eyes!
> 
> ...


 Clinique mascara is good for sensitive eyes, in my experience. It's an option for you if the L'Oreal Lash Out doesn't work out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaybee01 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm still looking for eyeliner and mascara for my very sensitive eyes that are allergic to any eyeliner I have used.  Eyeliner seems to cause problems with my eyelashes.  Anybody have any new suggestions?


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaybee01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still looking for eyeliner and mascara for my very sensitive eyes that are allergic to any eyeliner I have used.  Eyeliner seems to cause problems with my eyelashes.  Anybody have any new suggestions?


 Have you tried anything thats organic/all-natural? It may be chemicals in certain products that are causing the reactions. You should also be looking for something that's hypo-allergenic, and something that is super smudge proof so it's less likely to run down into your eyes. Vapour Organics makes a really good eyeliner pencil, great pigment and smooth application. blinc's liners are also great, those puppies won't budge once you put them on. They have liquid and now pencils available. blinc's mascara is also great, and again, that stuff won't budge when you put it on, and it's super waterproof, cry-proof, nap-proof.....it holds up for sure, which means its less likely to run into your eyes at some point while wearing it. With eyeliners, try to avoid putting it on your waterline until you find one that doesn't irritate your eyes at all.


----------



## Missyrocks (Aug 24, 2013)

I have allergic conjunctivitis so constantly an issue. I use Tarte lights, camera &amp; Korres liner that I don't think they make anymore, a pencil. I'm allergic to all the waterproof gels,etc.


----------



## Missyrocks (Aug 24, 2013)

And I'm leery of organic as I'm afraid they don't have the chemicals to keep it bacteria free. Not sure on it but I do buy organic skin care.


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have sensitive skin as well.

Tarte, Urban Decay and Too Faced don't make me have a reaction. I've used a lot of their products. 

I've only had one allergic reaction to Physcians Formula mascara, and it was the mascara mentioned here as someone above mentioned http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2011/02/review-physicians-formula-organic-wear.html My eyes itched whenever I used it. I've tried the one that has a leaf top only, and I had no reaction to it and liked it. I haven't used the pink bottle that they make yet. I haven't had a reaction to any other of their products.

Eco Bella is another great brand. They try to use limited ingredients in their products. 

Maybellines products give me reactions whether it's lip or eye products. I've switched to cruelty free makeup since then, and to me it seems that I'm having less reaction to makeup. Maybe the giant corporations that sell world wide are willing to use more questionable ingredients.


----------



## paigepeep (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been using Almay lately. I have severe problems with eye makeup allergies developing. My eyes water and burn, then the mascara ends up on my face in stead of my eyelashes, In a short amount of time! It works OK. I LOVE other mascaras more with their length, volume, and separation and everything else! I don't even wear mascara lot of the times now and I think people are just about used to me, no matter how bad I look! LOL


----------



## galegalek (Oct 4, 2013)

Clinique was my brand for nearly 30 years, then they changed the formula on most products I use.  Now I can't use Clinique because they don't have as good of quality in there products as before.


----------



## kendraallen (Aug 28, 2018)

janetgriselle said:


> I don't know how much you're willing to spend on mascara, but in my case, I use Blinc's mascara. I don't really have sensitive eyes, but I have really sensitive skin. What attracted me to Blinc was that it won the 2008 Best of Sephora award, and that its ingredients are supposed to be non-irritating. I didn't want any problems when I put on mascara because I have enough with going through different foundations haha. I know it's a lot to pay for mascara, but this stuff literally stays on all day long
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P46017


nice sharing!!


----------



## kendraallen (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't really have sensitive eyes, but I have really sensitive skin.
check out the list of some Best Liquid Eyeliners


----------



## Mariam221 (Aug 30, 2018)

I also have sensitive eyes, and I use only Chelsea Beautique. Their 3D Lift&amp;Volume Mascara is the only mascara that doesn't cause me crying ? You can't find it in Sephora, but you can order it on their website here: https://www.chelseabeautique.co.uk/products/3d-lift-volume-mascara


----------



## Martina Smith (Sep 3, 2018)

Juice Beauty Phyto-Pigments Ultra-Natural Mascara is best for sensitive eyes.


----------



## Carrie18 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have sensitive eyes as well, but been using this mascara for a year or more https://veleza.com/product/younique-epic-mascara and have never experienced any allergic reaction   ?


----------



## Carrie18 (Sep 26, 2018)

janetgriselle said:


> I don't know how much you're willing to spend on mascara, but in my case, I use Blinc's mascara. I don't really have sensitive eyes, but I have really sensitive skin. What attracted me to Blinc was that it won the 2008 Best of Sephora award, and that its ingredients are supposed to be non-irritating. I didn't want any problems when I put on mascara because I have enough with going through different foundations haha. I know it's a lot to pay for mascara, but this stuff literally stays on all day long
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P46017


Thank you, I will try


----------



## Carrie18 (Sep 26, 2018)

janetgriselle said:


> As for eyeliner, are you talking liquid or pencil? or both?


Both


----------



## hannahbanana123 (Sep 26, 2018)

Carrie18 said:


> Thank you, I will try


OHHHHHHH, luckyyy youuu Janet! I have sensitive, eyes, face, skin - like everything!! I usually use this: "https://virginic.com/collections/cleansers/products/sweet-almond-cleanser-2-phase-makeup-remover" to get rid of my makeup, especially after a long day and after I apply mascara. Definitely does the job and worth the look at as I feel less guilty buying products that are tested on animals etc, plus its a bonus that it's 100% natural and vegan!!! Can you already tell that I am in love with virginic products ???? LOL


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Mar 7, 2019)

Here are the mascaras I’ve used that cause irritation -

L’Oreal Lash Paradise

L’Oreal Telescopic

L’Oreal Voluminous

L’Oreal Miss Manga

Covergirl Clump Crusher

I’ve tried a couple Physician’s Formula mascaras and the Clinique High Impact that are supposed to be good for sensitive eyes, and I noticed that they didn’t cause any reactions which is awesome. However, I notice they smudge easily and don’t give a ton of length/volume or drama!

I’d love a mascara with a comb like the Telescopic, but I’m down to try anything


----------



## kendraallen (Mar 7, 2019)

nice sharing!!


----------



## kendraallen (Mar 7, 2019)

i recommend you to check out the list of some best eyeliners where you can get complete information about that https://thefashionupdates.com/best-liquid-eyeliner/


----------



## Jzboyd33 (Mar 14, 2019)

Mascara- glossier lash slick

Eyeliner- infinity waterproof eyeliner by thrive causemetics


----------



## CoralWurth (Sep 22, 2021)

Instead of painting your eyelashes with mascara, you can stick on false ones.


----------



## linneasandel1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Eye liner can be applied above the upper lashes, below the lower lashes, or both, as well as along the waterlines of the eyes. Its main function is to make the lashes seem thicker, but it also draws attention to the eye and can modify the contour of the eye.


----------



## amberHrrs (Oct 10, 2021)

CoralWurth said:


> Instead of painting your eyelashes with mascara, you can stick on false ones.


False eyelashes would be a good choice for special occasions for defined eyes but it is not recommended for a regular use as it could also irritate the eyes.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 10, 2021)

amberHrrs said:


> False eyelashes would be a good choice for special occasions for defined eyes but it is not recommended for a regular use as it could also irritate the eyes.



I disagree with the second part of your comment. I've used false lashes on actors for weeks and months at a time and their lashes and eyes are totally fine. The odd exception is when using individual lashes, when they sometimes unattach slightly and get in their eye. 

As for mascaras for sensitive eyes, surprisingly Maybelline, CoverGirl, and Revlon mascaras all work great, As well as mascaras from Lancome, Dior, and Clinique.


----------



## linneasandel1 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hypoallergenic mascara has the advantage of lowering the risk of allergies. Because the eyelids' thin skin is such a sensitive region, you see a lot of allergic responses there. If you ever apply the eyeliner and mascara on your eyes then always try to use natural products.


----------



## amberHrrs (Oct 13, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> I disagree with the second part of your comment. I've used false lashes on actors for weeks and months at a time and their lashes and eyes are totally fine. The odd exception is when using individual lashes, when they sometimes unattach slightly and get in their eye.


Please know that what works for you may not work for me, false eye lashes really did irritate my eyes, so still, it's a no for me.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 13, 2021)

amberHrrs said:


> Please know that what works for you may not work for me, false eye lashes really did irritate my eyes, so still, it's a no for me.



True that. There are eyelash adhesives out there that can cause eye irritation, more so than the lashes themselves.


----------



## miamaelia (Oct 12, 2022)

Kassie3 said:


> I have SUPER sensitive eyes!
> 
> I've been trying to find a product thats gentle but stays on!
> 
> ...


Sorry, everyone. My first few posts are things I'm currently obsessing about and they happen to be more cosmetic because I have always LOVED makeup, although I've never worn a lot of it and the thought of going through life with naked eyes makes me really depressed. I'm fine with not wearing mascara every day, but I'd like to wear it to work, if possible. I searched these forums and was excited to find a product that seemed to get a lot of praise here, Avon's wash-off waterproof mascara -- come to find out, however, they've discontinued it. Does anybody have any mascara success stories? Also, has anyone tried Blinc? I've heard a lot of great things about it. It's that mascara that supposedly forms tubes. I guess you can get it at Sephora. Lastly, any thoughts on the reg. mascara vs. waterproof? Some dry eye/MGD suffers recommend waterproofing while others say not. Thoughts


----------

